# Char-Broil Commercial Series 4-RUSTED OUT



## centerc (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had this grill about 3-4 years and the bottom fire shield has rusted the outside looks fine stainless but the inside parts that hold the burners are shot. I could see the burners getting bad but to make the frame shell out of the cheapest steel almost seems like they did it on purpose so you cant fix it.  And it was not cheap when I got it.


----------



## TJay (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry you had a bad experience.  Save up and get a Weber Genesis and never look back.


----------



## centerc (Jul 19, 2012)

I looked at the webers at home depot today the frame was a lot thicker seemed to be 1 piece cast  the one I have was about 5 when they first came out so I thought it would last.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 19, 2012)

Had same problem.  Will be purchasing a Weber for sure.


----------



## TAS (Jul 20, 2012)

Me too...mine lasted 1.5 years.  Bottom of gas side completely rusted out.  Tried to fix but just kept falling apart more.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just replaced the burners, transfer bar and drip shields in mine.  But the bottom back piece and base is rusting away.  I even keep mine covered.  Not real happy about it.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 20, 2012)

I "retired" a Charbroil commercial grill June 2011.  I paid $300 for it 4 years ago and it  needed over $150 in parts for burners, vaporizer bar, etc. to repair it.  I kept a good quality cover over it when I wasn't being used.  Bought a BGE, so far nothing has rusted or needs replacing :ke.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 20, 2012)

my charbroil infrared is 2 years old and running fine. My dads charbroil infrared is 3 years and running fine. gotta make sure you keep the pan clean every once in a while from grease drippings etc or it will rust out.


----------



## centerc (Jul 20, 2012)

keep an eye on the supports


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 21, 2012)

Not too happy with my 3 yr old Charbroil Commercial either!  I did put new burners and drip shields in it this year.  I have kept it cleaned and a good cover on it since new.  Will buy something else when these burners go out.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the same grill and it is also piece of junk after only a couple years.  What has rusted first is the bottom area, in particular the door hings, so the right side door has fallen off.  Haven't looked at the burner areas lately but will after reading this.

I thought it was a great deal on the display floor model, but I should have gottten the smoke stack model I really liked instead for about the same price.


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

I got about 5 years pretty much continuous use out of my Commercial Series (it was around $500) before it started having these issues. I replaced pretty much all the guts, ignitor, knobs, the bottom pan, and the supports (had to do some "engineering" there). It probably cost me $250 to fix it. That was 3 years ago and it's still working fine. To tell you the truth, the way I use a grill (nearly daily even through the winter), if I can get a year for every $100 invested, that's pretty good.


----------



## ChiJoe (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive had mine 10-11 years with no problem, I replaced the burners and grates twice,wore them out from use. All under warranty and no cost to me. I love it.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Jul 24, 2012)

Try using this site for your Char Broil replacement parts.  I've bought from them many times and they are by far the cheapest price!  

http://www.grillparts.com/charbroil/default.htm


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep! That's where I order parts from.


----------

